# Creatine warning



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

http://ndtplus.oxfordjournals.org/content/4/1/23.abstract?etoc


----------



## sdeeer (Aug 12, 2008)

*Case Study*

"We report *a case* of a heretofore healthy"

Creatine has little use in cyclists other than maybe track guys, but there are millions of users who have NO problem with using the normal dose.

This was an n of 1.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

One of the dumbest supplements on the market if you ask me. 

To make your kidneys work harder then they need to doesn't make any sense.

I only wish the bodybuilders would stop using this stuff and stop using isolated components of foods. Moms home cooking is all any naturally trained athlete ever needed.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

heathb said:


> One of the dumbest supplements on the market if you ask me.
> 
> To make your kidneys work harder then they need to doesn't make any sense.
> 
> I only wish the bodybuilders would stop using this stuff and stop using isolated components of foods. Moms home cooking is all any naturally trained athlete ever needed.


Very much in agreement.


----------



## sdeeer (Aug 12, 2008)

heathb said:


> One of the dumbest supplements on the market if you ask me.
> 
> To make your kidneys work harder then they need to doesn't make any sense.
> 
> I only wish the bodybuilders would stop using this stuff and stop using isolated components of foods. Moms home cooking is all any naturally trained athlete ever needed.


I disagree that it is one of the dumbest supplements on the market. There is ample data that creatine does have performance benefits in certain applications. 

There are plenty of other supplements that do not work and have no data to support them, but are still used and "believed" to work. 

You are correct that many bodybuilder buy into much of the hype from the supplement companies. However, there are supplements that do "work" and applying the science to "mom's home cooking" has also been shown to improve certain performance variables.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

is creatine a gateway drug?


----------



## Hula Hoop (Feb 4, 2009)

Creatine may not be applicable to bicyclists, but it is effective in bodybuilding
and I have never seen any study indicating it caused kidney damage in recommended
dosages.


----------



## svard75 (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey All, Newbie here. I've found gains in long distance training using a mix of Creatine, Taurine and Glutamine. Pre Ride and Post Ride. Everything else is just normal foods and plenty of oatmeal pre 2+hr ride. I don't doubt that the kidneys and liver must work harder when using these but if you take them once or twice per day it's not going to affect you as much as when taken as recommended (Loading Week then maintenance week). I can think of a bunch of other things that make your liver and kidneys work hard i.e. alcohol (btw I don't drink alcohol at all).

So I guess in conclusion I don't completely disagree with the article as there may be uses in moderation.

S


----------



## MarshallH1987 (Jun 17, 2009)

Using creatine at appropriate dosages will not destroy your kidneys, the abstract didn't say anything about dosage or other issues that might have caused the renal failure. You will need to drink lots of water, it seems to make people hold a bit of water for some reason.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

I've used creatine for over 10 years with no ill effects. I know many others who use it without any ill effects. 
It is not useless, there is a quantifiable difference in my workouts when I use it. Same for most of my friends.

That study abstract is useless if the amount ingested isn't given.


----------



## svard75 (Jun 10, 2011)

MarshallH1987 said:


> Using creatine at appropriate dosages will not destroy your kidneys, the abstract didn't say anything about dosage or other issues that might have caused the renal failure. You will need to drink lots of water, it seems to make people hold a bit of water for some reason.


Creatine actually attracts water to stay within the muscles. I don't know the physiological term for it but hence the water retention and what better place than the muscles. This means longer rides without feeling the burn and I also noticed my body doesn't require as much water while riding hard.

Win Win in my books.

Cheers,
S


----------



## yz_387 (Aug 4, 2005)

sdeeer said:


> "We report *a case* of a heretofore healthy"
> 
> Creatine has little use in cyclists other than maybe track guys, but there are millions of users who have NO problem with using the normal dose.
> 
> This was an n of 1.


Sure this partucular write up was just one person, but it is far from an isolated case. The negative effects of creatine on the kidneys and liver have been known for years. I am always amazed that the stuff is still available over the counter.


----------



## sdeeer (Aug 12, 2008)

yz_387 said:


> Sure this partucular write up was just one person, but it is far from an isolated case. The negative effects of creatine on the kidneys and liver* have been known for years. * I am always amazed that the stuff is still available over the counter.


Do you have any studies to support that?


----------



## yz_387 (Aug 4, 2005)

sdeeer said:


> Do you have any studies to support that?


Nothing that I can easily post a link to, but back when I was in college (10 + years ago) I had a friend who was in med school whom I did adventure racing with (as well as a little weight lifting). He had been studying up on creatine and come up with several references to kidney and liver damage from its use. What he presented to me was convincing enough to me that I have never touched the stuff.

Do a quick google search for "creatine kidney damage" and you will find pleanty to read about.


----------



## MarshallH1987 (Jun 17, 2009)

yz_387 said:


> Nothing that I can easily post a link to, but back when I was in college (10 + years ago) I had a friend who was in med school whom I did adventure racing with (as well as a little weight lifting). He had been studying up on creatine and come up with several references to kidney and liver damage from its use. What he presented to me was convincing enough to me that I have never touched the stuff.
> 
> Do a quick google search for "creatine kidney damage" and you will find pleanty to read about.


You can google a lot of random crap and come up with tons of untrue information. I've never seen anything convincing that showed negative effects when used correctly. Most of the cases I've read about with people having issues involved insanely high dosages or trying to cut weight for wrestling or something while taking it (very dehydrated).


----------



## sdeeer (Aug 12, 2008)

MarshallH1987 said:


> You can google a lot of random crap and come up with tons of untrue information. I've never seen anything convincing that showed negative effects when used correctly. Most of the cases I've read about with people having issues involved insanely high dosages or trying to cut weight for wrestling or something while taking it (very dehydrated).


That is all that I have seen as well. From what I have read, when used as directed as well as when the kidneys and overall health are not an issue to begin with, it is generally safe for use.


----------

